# Spelling



## Harold_V (Feb 6, 2012)

Get it right!


----------



## qst42know (Feb 6, 2012)

Mortar mix and a trowel was the original formula for "White-out". :lol:


----------



## joem (Feb 6, 2012)

In Grammar this cartoon is very correct. You are to end a sentence with an "eh?"


----------



## Claudie (Feb 6, 2012)

joem said:


> In Grammar this cartoon is very correct. You are to end a sentence with an "eh?"



Now that was funny....


----------



## publius (Feb 7, 2012)

Claudie said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > In Grammar this cartoon is very correct. You are to end a sentence with an "eh?"
> ...


+1 :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 8, 2012)

publius said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > joem said:
> ...


+2!

Harold


----------

